
VOTEism for Belarus - votes
https://docs.voteism.org/countries/belarus
======
votes
VOTEism is a political opinion poll app originally made for the 2020 USA
Presidential Election. We launched VOTEism on HN about two months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584648)

We now believe VOTEism is needed in every country that has a democracy.
Accordingly, VOTEism now supports opinion polling for Belarus. If you are a
Belarusian you can download the VOTEism apps for your country from the links
below and vote for your preferred Presidential Candidate.

iOS: [https://ios.voteism.org](https://ios.voteism.org) Android:
[https://android.voteism.org](https://android.voteism.org) About VOTEism:
[https://docs.voteism.org](https://docs.voteism.org)

We hope Belarus rises up safer and stronger from this.

